# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  اعضای برنامه نویس که بلدن با لاراول کار کنند .

## wallfa

با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت همه دوستان ، به دلیل نبود منابع فارسی جامع و کامل و کم بودن دوستان لاراول نویس تصمیم گرفتم این بخش رو ایجاد کنم . دوستان که لاراول کار می کنند به همراه نمونه کار یا بدون نمونه کار به معرفی خودشون بپردازند اینطوری هر شخصی دنبال لاراول کار باشه راحت تر می تونه پیدامون کنه ! امیدوارم از این تاپیک استقبال خوبی بشه !

----------


## wallfa

من حسن موحد 8 سال برنامه نویس php هستم . 
5 ماهی میشه به سمت لاراول اومدم و نمونه کار با حال با لاراول ندارم . 
امیدوارم اگر کاری بود و سئوالی بود در خدمت شما دوستان عزیز باشم .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## tuytoosh

منم   حمید حق دوست   هستم 

چون منبع فارسی نیست دارم codebright رو میخونم و پیشرفت هم نمیکنم :گریه: 

ولی باز اگه کمک خواستید بگید... کم نمیارم  :قهقهه:

----------


## mshoping

بنده هم این وبسایت رو معرفی میکنم امیدوارم مفید باشه 
این سایت دارای مثال های ساده بر اساس آموزش لاراول هست 
صاحب وبسایت گفته که در حال تهیه اموزش های بیشتر هست 
کامنت ها رو زود جواب میدن ایشون .من خودم چند تا سوال ازشون پرسیدم کارم راه افتاد . میتونید توی این وبسایت هم سوالات خودتون رو بپرسید اگه بلد باشه حتما جواب میده 
برای شروع چیز خوبی به نظر میرسه این هم آدرس سایت :

http://php4you.ir

----------


## nlpcs_85

استخدام برنامه نويس در يک شرکت معتبر (مجري پروژه هاي ملي)

شرکتي معتبر جهت تکميل کادر فني خود از برنامه نويسان باتجربه و خلاق داراي روحيه کار تيمي دعوت به همکاري مي نمايد
1- برنامه نويس مسلط به   php با حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار (کسانی که تجربه کاری با فریم ورک لاراول را دارند در اولویت میباشند). 3 نفر
2- برنامه نويس حرفه اي مسلط به php با حد اقل 3 سال سابقه سرپرستي تيم برنامه نويسي . 1 نفر

ارسال رزومه به آدرس
info@ipishkhan.org

22113866
22113867

----------


## Mahdi-563

> استخدام برنامه نويس در يک شرکت معتبر (مجري پروژه هاي ملي)
> 
> شرکتي معتبر جهت تکميل کادر فني خود از برنامه نويسان باتجربه و خلاق داراي روحيه کار تيمي دعوت به همکاري مي نمايد
> 1- برنامه نويس مسلط به   php با حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار (کسانی که تجربه کاری با فریم ورک لاراول را دارند در اولویت میباشند). 3 نفر
> 2- برنامه نويس حرفه اي مسلط به php با حد اقل 3 سال سابقه سرپرستي تيم برنامه نويسي . 1 نفر
> 
> ارسال رزومه به آدرس
> info@ipishkhan.org
> 
> ...



اصولا برنامه نویس حرفه ای واسه خودش کار می کنه

گشتم نگرد، نبود، که نیست

پیشنهاد می کنم کارآموز بگیر خودت آموزش بده کاری که ما کردیم

----------


## tresa022

والا من هستم کسی پیشنهاد کار بده در خدمتم :خجالت:

----------


## shahabi68

سلام و درود
دوستانی که کارآموز لاراول میخوان بنده در خدمتم
البته با لاراول 4.2 کار کردم و پیش نیازهای لازم رو دارم.
شدیدا با استعداد
www.alihossein.ir
-------------------
ممنون

----------


## کامیار1234

سلام من یک وبسایت دارم که با لاراول نوشته شده و دنبال یک لاراول کار برای توسعه وبسایتم می گردم
09128109088

----------


## کامیار1234

سلام من یک وبسایت دارم که با لاراول نوشته شده و دنبال یک لاراول کار برای توسعه وبسایتم می گردم
09128109088

----------


## zootos

من چندتا پروژه کوچک و برزرگ با لاراول زدم اگه بتونم کمکی بکنم خوشحال میشم
در مورد منابع هم اینجا یه سری فیلم فارسی لاراول هست میتونید مراجعه کنید بهش
http://elmhub.com/course/51/laravel

----------


## ahadabasi

بنده هم دو ماه میشه که با لارول آشنا شدم، با لاراول 5.3 کار میکنم 
نمونه کار : وب سایت خودم  :لبخند گشاده!:  با لاراول زدم edu7.ir

----------


## d68715

سلام دوستان گل آموزش لاراآول رو کسی به صورت فایل MOVIداره بزاره روی سایت .

لاراول ظاهر با زبان فارسی هم مشکلی نداره ! 

ظاهر فریم ورک خوبیه این سایت رو دوستم با لارا زده . ( *رزرو هتل در تبریز* )

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز
بهزاد میرزازاده هستم و خوشحالم که در سایت برنامه نویس فعالیت می کنم
چند سالی میشه با *فریم ورک لاراول* کار میکنم نمونه کارم رو هم لینک کردم اگه کسی سوالی در این زمینه داشته باشه خوشحال میشم کمکش کنم
با تشکر

----------

